# James & Gino Pictures



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2011)

Feast your eyes on these!!

http://storeandshare.sky.com/invite...e-sky_gemini2&t=40c217b4b98521a7&r=mg&lang=en

Hope it works


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO they aint working


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO they aint working



Hang on - let me see if i can get it to work!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Hang on - let me see if i can get it to work!!



you best had or i can see our blossoming freindship dissapearing


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> you best had or i can see our blossoming freindship dissapearing



omg will do !!

In fact pm me your email address and I will put you on a direct share so you can see x


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> omg will do !!
> 
> In fact pm me your email address and I will put you on a direct share so you can see x



All done hun 

Ive also attatched that x rated piccy to the mail....


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2011)

If you'd like Di, I can copy your FB pictures to here (only if you want me to though! )


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> If you'd like Di, I can copy your FB pictures to here (only if you want me to though! )



Yes please Northy that would be great thanks x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2011)

Di and James:







Di and Gino:






Lucky blokes!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah - Thanks Northy x


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 28, 2011)

Photos are great, rather jel of you up close to James !


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2011)

Hanmillmum said:


> Photos are great, rather jel of you up close to James !




Just spent last two days working with James - he is great, really down to earth x


----------



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2011)

So very jealous

Glad to hear you had a good time - what was the occasion


----------



## rachelha (Jul 28, 2011)

You lucky lady!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Just spent last two days working with James - he is great, really down to earth x



Of course! He's a Yorkshireman!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 28, 2011)

Hazel said:


> So very jealous
> 
> Glad to hear you had a good time - what was the occasion



I was part of the sales & Marketing & PR team for the International Cheese Awards in Nantwich and we booked them for judging and cooking demo !!

I looked after James's for two days and got one of my colleagues to look after Gino one day. Was amazing!!

I'm with you on the down to earth Yorkshire men Northy lol - but I have to admit to being a lancashire lass and normally it is war of the roses !! (not)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> ...I'm with you on the down to earth Yorkshire men Northy lol - but I have to admit to being a lancashire lass and normally it is war of the roses !! (not)



A lot of my relatives on my mum's side come from Todmorden, which used to be in Yorkshire then apparently moved across the Pennines to Lancashire, so I'm fairly tolerant of them that were born on t'wrong slopes


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great photos Di you are one lucky lady.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jul 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Di and James:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Di,

Great pics - my wife and I enjoyed the cheese awards, but we didn't get to meet James and Gino!

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 29, 2011)

Lucky girl


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 29, 2011)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Di,
> 
> Great pics - my wife and I enjoyed the cheese awards, but we didn't get to meet James and Gino!
> 
> Warmest Regards   Dodger



Aw Dodger, sorry I missed you.  Would have been nice to say hello. I was mad busy running around.

Glad you enjoyed the show. Hope you managed to grab some lunch and try lots of cheeses x


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Aw Dodger, sorry I missed you.  Would have been nice to say hello. I was mad busy running around.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the show. Hope you managed to grab some lunch and try lots of cheeses x



Dear Di,

Yes we did get to sample many cheeses and the lunch was very good - even my wife was complimentary, and that is a rare thing when it comes to food - she is very picky

Warmest Regards   Dodger

BTW It was good to read about the progress you are making with your Mum - well done


----------

